# Air Fresheners



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

I know this may be a dumb question. But I was wondering if air fresheners would do any harm to my hedgehog. I just don't want to make him sick or something. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think there is harm in it.. as long as your hedgie isn't bothered by it and it is outside of the cage.. it probably (if okay to do so) would be better to keep the freshener away from the cage because it is a pretty strong scent.

May want to wait for other people to answer though, I could be wrong.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The air freshener may not do actual harm, however, it may annoy your hedgie's nose drastically. They have a much more sensitive nose, so anything that smells perfumey for us, is probably overwhelming to them. 

So I would advise no fresheners in the same room. If you have problems with smells(like hedgehog poop), you are better off investing in an air purifyer.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Some of it depends on the hedgehog, the scent, and how strong it is. I had a rather weak stick one in my room for a while that didn't bother my little guy but didn't make any difference (you could only smell it within 6" or so). Then I tried out an oil-based one and we both hated it within the first 2 minutes since it was overpowering. I've since put an air purifier in my room and found that we both like it. It removes some of the odour rather than trying to fill the air with another one, it's quiet, and it keeps a lot of dust out of the air which is better for both of us. It's considerably more expensive than one throw-away air freshener, but you don't have to keep buying them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Air purifiers are wonderful things! As for air fresheners, I never use anything if I can help it. I personally get a horribly swollen throat when I inhale scented things like perfume, strong deodorant, room spray stuff, or scented candles (candles are especially bad). I've found that Scentsy / melted wax products don't bother me too much though. I have a small Scentsy plugin in my room and turn it on once in a while to freshen up the room. I've never observed any problems with any of the pets in the room (including Inky) but it's always better to be safe than sorry. Use your best judgement if you decide to use something, make sure it isn't too overwhelming, and try to avoid spraying near your hedgie's cage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have two of these and I love them http://www.walmart.com/ip/Therapure-HEP ... er/9189156
Do great for your avg. size room for a fair price and the filter can be cleaned so you don't have to buy more.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I know nothing was mentioned about candles, but I wanted to post this link:

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/are-sc ... -sick.html

My mom has COPD and other respiratory issues and was informed by our doctors not to light candles with paraffin wax in our house. She researched this online and sent the link to me in an e-mail telling me to let my "hedgehog people" know. :lol:


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you hanhan! That was a very good link and very good information!


----------

